

Plea deal assailed as "judicial extortion" in scathing 9th Circuit dissent - grellas
http://sentencing.typepad.com/sentencing_law_and_policy/2010/06/ninth-circuit-en-banc-habeas-dissent-assails-state-judge-plea-involvement-as-judicial-extortion.html

======
tbrownaw
Well yeah, isn't this basically the entire point of that part of the system?
"We think we can have you locked up for XX years and know you can't afford a
decent lawyer to fight it, but if you make our jobs easier we'll only have you
locked up for X years instead."

